# Roubaix Size



## r1levy (Jun 12, 2006)

I'm looking at a Roubaix and am getting conflicting advice about size depending on which bike shop I'm in. I'm 6'1" with a 32" inseam and was sure I'd need a 58. Then was in a LBS and was told that a 56 would fit me better. Riding around the parking lot doesn't tell me much. So if any of y'all are near my size and are riding a Roubaix I'd sure appreciate knowing what size bike you're on.
Gracias


----------



## kimio (May 5, 2007)

*Roubaix size*

I'm 6' 1/2 " and inseam about 34". Got along gut and short legs- you must have even shorter legs than me. Any way- The guy at th e LBS said a 58 should be good for me. Thats what I got. I had second thoughts because I actually did not ride the bike- just ordered it based on what I read about it from a friend who owns a bike shop but sells only mountain bikes.( He gave me and a deal I couldn't pass up). It did not fit me well on my first couple of rides. Very uncomfortable. I was very worried that I got a size too big. So I had it custom fitted to me at a BS that does the Serrotta Fit System and that did the job. They take whatever bike you have and make it fit. That could mean a few different parts. I was told that yes, I did get the right frame size, but just needed some adjustments. I really don't know what type of body they build these bikes for but I had my seat moved all the way up and it still was too far a way from handlebars, so we flipped the seat post around with the offset facing front instead of back. That did the trick. Also my handle bars were too wide so I went down 2 sizes to 40cm. A lot also depends on what type of rider you are. I like a more upright position which helps because of some minor low back pain- that 's why moving the seat up was good for me. So for what its worth, you could probably go either 56 or 58. You may need to customize one or the other to get it to fit you right. So I guess I succeeded in confusing you more, eh? Good luck!


----------



## BLACKSHEEP54 (May 7, 2007)

Im 6'1 with a 34" inseam and i have a 58cm roubiax. I have long legs and a short torso so i needed a shorter stem(100mm). LBS tried to sell me a 56 but it just felt to small to me so i went with the bigger frame. I made the right call i think. Im very comfotable on the 58.


----------



## r1levy (Jun 12, 2006)

Thanks for the feedback kimio and blacksheep54.


----------



## Steven C. (Aug 12, 2007)

Roubaix's don't have overly long effective top tubes. I am 5' 10" an have a 56 cm frame that was profesionally fit. The saddle ended up slid almost as far back in the rails as it would go and my 2006 has a 112 mm stem (07's have 100mm stems, go figure), results are about perfect. I would have the fit checked by a BG Fit certified tech (check the speciallize web site to find a shop with this capability) before buying but you definatly do not want a 56 unless you haver extreamly long legs for your hight.

Good Luck,

Steve


----------



## connie (Jul 30, 2006)

Just under 6'1", was sure I would need a 58, was fit on a 56, and it works well. I guess the moral is you really need to trust your fitter.


----------



## Steven C. (Aug 12, 2007)

Connie - You must be a girl with long legs if you fit well on a 56 at your height. 

Men tend to have longer torsos than women for a given height. The original post said 6'1' with 32 inseam....not long legs for that height. I am average build male 5' 10" 160 lbs and I also have a 32 inch inseam. Therefore my legs are longer proportionately than his are (I am assuming r1 is male) . My Roubaix 56 cm is just barely long enough for me which is perfect for a production bike sold in 2 cm jumps in frame size. Also note my 2006 Roubaix has exactly the same geometry at the 2007 but has a 2 cm longer stem that extends the reach somewhat.

It is possible the bike shop is recommending the 56 based that recomendation on stand over height, which on a compact geometry frame like the Roubaix should not be an issue (the sloping top tube makes the stand over check irrelevant, mostly). They should be focusing on reach and balance both of which are strongly influenced by effective top tube length. Obviously with two shops recomending different sizes, one of them is probably wrong. Bottom line is you need to be careful who you trust and do your research. 

Regards,

Steve


----------



## connie (Jul 30, 2006)

No, just a dude with long-ish legs. I acknowledge that just going by height and inseam, I should be on a larger bike (and I did come from a substantially larger bike). I think position is a bit more important, and that is why I stress to trust your fitter, the prime point on which I think we both agree.

r1levy, does either shop offer a fit guarantee?


----------



## r1levy (Jun 12, 2006)

Yes both shops will guarantee the fit and both have BG certified fit techs as Steve recommended.
I am a bit confused though. Steve posted that I wouldn't want a 56 unless I had extremely long legs. I would have thought that if I had long legs I'd want a 58. Confusing.


----------



## Steven C. (Aug 12, 2007)

Has to do with the fact that the Roubaix is a compact frame. That is the top tube slopes downward from the head tube. For a given height, if you have shorter legs, then you have a longer torso. The opposite is true for longer legs. The larger frame provides the proper top tube length so that the reach and your balance on the bike can be set by moving the seat forward and aft. 

The seat height can be adjusted over a huge range on these compact frames. So when it comes to fitting these frames you can concentrate on top tube length and not have to worry about stand over height. The stems are the pro-fit those also have a wide range of adjustment for drop (if you want any). Based on your size and in-seam description and my experience with the 56 cm Roubaix, I really think you should be talking with the guy who is recomending the 58. 

Either way you go, when you are being fit be real concious of where you are sitting on the saddle (weight should be on the bones on either side of your butt at the back of the saddle and not your crotch). You should also have very light pressure on your hands when you are on the drops and you should be able to let go of the bars without falling of having undue stress on your back. The following site has a real good artical on bike fit. Your set up guy should be talking similar concepts.

http://www.peterwhitecycles.com/fitting.htm


----------

